# Recommended Review Site For Smartphones?



## tb75252 (May 24, 2006)

Which online site(s) do you trust the most in terms of technical reviews for smartphone components?

I am in the marked for a dual-SIM GSM smartphone, preferably with a removable battery. The carriers would probably be T-Mobile USA and some other European carrier (for when I travel).

A search online brings up tons of sites that review cell phones. But most don't go too much into the hardware side and concentrate more on the aesthetics of the phone...

Are there sites that evaluate phones' CPUs, memory/storage chips, voice quality, display technology, Wi-Fi/cellular/Bluetooth/GPS range and quality, camera resolution, etc.?


----------

